
The fallacy of DRY - dcu
https://www.entropywins.wtf/blog/2017/09/06/the-fallacy-of-dry/
======
lingzb
Yes too much DRY can result in the wrong trade-offs. For example, change one
line of code and, in certain cases, you may need to test all the places it's
used. For UI, this can be challenging in certain cases because UI often has
use case-specific quirks.

That said, I think erring on DRY is generally good. It's just that when one is
a little more sophisticated, one should be more thoughtful about the trade-
offs in certain cases.

